# Canon Announces the W-E1 Wifi Adaptor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 25, 2016)

```
<em>New Bundle Also Includes Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 25, 2016 –</strong> Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the new Canon EOS 7D Mark II Kit, featuring the new SD card-sized Wi-Fi® Adapter W-E1. This new Wi-Fi adapter, when placed in one of the camera’s SD card slots, provides the EOS 7D Mark II with Wi-Fi capabilities<sup class="green">i</sup> like easy transferring of images and MP4 videos as well as use of the Canon Camera Connect App for remote capture of still images via a compatible smartphone or tablet.<sup class="green">ii</sup></p>
<p>The Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 will be sold with the EOS 7D Mark II body as well as sold separately, and can also be used with the EOS 5DS and 5DS R as well as previously purchased EOS 7D Mark II cameras<sup class="green">iii</sup>. When used with EOS 5DS and 5DS R cameras, the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 functionality is limited to the transfer of still images only. The W-E1 will support 802.11 b, g and n using the 2.4 GHz band.</p>
<p>Additionally, for the first time the EOS 7D Mark II camera will be conveniently bundled with the Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens. This lens has been optimized for high-speed autofocusing when shooting stills and quiet and smooth zoom when shooting video. This is the first Canon lens equipped with Nano USM technology providing high-speed autofocus for shooting stills and silent, smooth autofocus when shooting video. The Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens also provides up to four stops of optical image stabilization.</p>
<p>The new Canon EOS 7D Mark II Lens Kit is currently scheduled to be available in October 2016 for an estimated retail price of $2,449.00<sup class="green">*</sup>, with the body-only version also currently scheduled to be available in October 2016 for an estimated retail price of $1,849<sup class="green">*</sup>. The Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 is scheduled to be available in early September 2016 for an estimated retail price of $50.00<sup class="green">*</sup>. A firmware update to enable compatibility with the W-E1 for previously purchased cameras is currently scheduled to be available in early September 2016 for the EOS 7D Mark II camera and November 2016 for the EOS 5DS and 5DS R cameras.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 25, 2016)

"When used with EOS 5DS and 5DS R cameras, the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 functionality is limited to the transfer of still images only. "

W-E1: The current EOS 5DS and 5DS R users have to wait another two months but get limited function than the 7D Mark II?


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 25, 2016)

Japan on sale date according to Amazon Japan is Sept. 30th. B&H USA is Sept. 8th.


----------



## StephenC (Aug 25, 2016)

How is this different from an EyeFi card, which also has actual storage?


----------



## ibernato (Aug 25, 2016)

And the 5D mk3?? :-\ :'(


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 25, 2016)

StephenC said:


> How is this different from an EyeFi card, which also has actual storage?



Eye-Fi doesn't allow remote control of the camera, for starters.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> I'm not sure if B&H made a mistake in price, but if you want it for $39.95 instead of $50, jump on it while you can.



Same price at Adorama.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2016)

Wondering about a possible work-around for file transfer only.

If you own a 7DII or a 5D S/SR, I'm curious if you could pull the CF card from a 5DIII or 1Dx, slip it into the CF slot of one of the supported cameras and transfer those files. I know that my 7DII will read the CF card from a 5D or 1D X. Before formatting a card, I always check to see what was on it before and I've noticed that if a pulled the card from one body and then put it into the other body after file transfer, the other body always reads the images.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > JP4DESIGNZ said:
> ...



Maybe this is not covered by MAP pricing. Canon often sets ridiculous prices for its accessories (think battery grips) but doesn't seem to object when retailers offer them at much lower prices. 

Anyway, it's really tempting to pre-order, although I now wonder just how low the price on this will go. On the other hand, at $40, it's not like I'll be losing a lot of money if the price gets cut in half.


----------



## EduPortas (Aug 25, 2016)

tq0cr5i said:


> "When used with EOS 5DS and 5DS R cameras, the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 functionality is limited to the transfer of still images only. "
> 
> W-E1: The current EOS 5DS and 5DS R users have to wait another two months but get limited function than the 7D Mark II?



Maybe it has something to do with the 7D Mark II DPAF???

I'm thinking of some very interesting possibilities with this new wifi adapter

and the coming 18-135mm IS Nano USM coupled with the power zoom base (PZ-E1).

Maybe we'll get smooth videocam-like zooms for the first time ever with a DLSR!


----------



## Lurker (Aug 26, 2016)

Did Canon just pull a fast one? Add a $50 $40 accessory and jack the price $250? Is this just MSRP vs MAP. CPW shows B&H jumped the price up. Remember the good old days when the 7D II was $999?


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Wondering about a possible work-around for file transfer only.
> 
> If you own a 7DII or a 5D S/SR, I'm curious if you could pull the CF card from a 5DIII or 1Dx, slip it into the CF slot of one of the supported cameras and transfer those files. I know that my 7DII will read the CF card from a 5D or 1D X. Before formatting a card, I always check to see what was on it before and I've noticed that if a pulled the card from one body and then put it into the other body after file transfer, the other body always reads the images.



I take shots in my 7d2, pull out my SD card, put in my 6D and send files to my phone all the time. Won't work with CF as the 6D is SD only. Another work around I have is use a Toshiba FlashAir 32gb SD card, it gives you standard wifi transfer of what ever file you shot on that SD. It is only $30 and available on Amazon. Just as simple as any Canon Camera with native Wifi.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 26, 2016)

I just wanted to correct/clarify my earlier posts. Canon is offering the wifi adapter at a 20% discount through Oct. 31. That's why we are seeing the price at $40 from retailers.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, so far the firmware update to the 7D2 is just to allow for the new WiFi adapter....lame.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 29, 2016)

Re 5Ds/R capabilities, B&H told me specifically that remote shooting is possible with the W-E1 card. No idea where that info comes from. CPS is completely clueless about the card or what the firmware update will bring. I pre-ordered one, so if firmware update will give remote shooting for 5Ds/R great, if not, I have B&H in writing for giving me wrong information. Win-Win.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 29, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Re 5Ds/R capabilities, B&H told me specifically that remote shooting is possible with the W-E1 card. No idea where that info comes from. CPS is completely clueless about the card or what the firmware update will bring. I pre-ordered one, so if firmware update will give remote shooting for 5Ds/R great, if not, I have B&H in writing for giving me wrong information. Win-Win.


remote shooting will need a firmware update on the camera......


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Re 5Ds/R capabilities, B&H told me specifically that remote shooting is possible with the W-E1 card. No idea where that info comes from. CPS is completely clueless about the card or what the firmware update will bring. I pre-ordered one, so if firmware update will give remote shooting for 5Ds/R great, if not, I have B&H in writing for giving me wrong information. Win-Win.
> ...



Which, for the 5DS/R isn't coming until November.


----------



## icatchlight (Aug 29, 2016)

Curious, would you be able to use this adapter as an alternative to tethered shooting directly into Lightroom?


----------

